# Valencia, Astonishing City of Arts and Sciences



## SeaBreeze (Aug 15, 2014)

See some beautiful photos taken in Valencia here...http://www.kuriositas.com/2014/07/valencia-astonishing-city-of-arts-and.html


----------

